# Mozart Oboe Concerto... or flute??



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Oboists and flautists fight all the time over whether this concerto was really written for oboe or for flute. I was just listening to Mozart's flute concerto no. 2 in D, and instantly realized it was the same piece as Mozart's oboe concerto...so, is it really for oboe, or flute?? I know the range of the concerto suggests it was written for oboe because the notes don't ever leave the range of oboe and it doesn't utilize the high range of the flute...

It sounds way better on oboe anyway  but I just want to know for sure.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

It is 'really' an oboe concerto when the oboe is the solo instrument, and really a flute concerto when... . Check out the Khachaturian concerto for [insert solo instrument here]. That one may be easier to figure out.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Alrighty...It makes me feel better to think it's meant to be an oboe concerto, so I'll just go on thinking that


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

It was originally an oboe concerto, but Mozart rearranged it into a flute concerto because of a commission for flute concertos. It sounds good to me either way, but I guess it was "meant" to be an oboe concerto initially.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes, it was originally for oboe, in C major, and transposed to D major for flute (D is a better key for transverse flute).


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you! My day is better now lol.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yes, it was originally for oboe, in C major, and transposed to D major for flute (D is a better key for transverse flute).


Ha, I never realized they were the same! Of course, a lot of Mozart sounds the same to me. (and where's that automated audience ejection system when I need it, like now! :lol


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Ha, I never realized they were the same! Of course, a lot of Mozart sounds the same to me. (and where's that automated audience ejection system when I need it, like now! :lol


I personally prefer it on the flute, but that's just me. :tiphat:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja gave the correct answer in post #5.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

The flute version is evil and must die. All hail the original oboe version!!!


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I personally prefer it on the flute, but that's just me. :tiphat:


See, that's the problem with you flautists. You always think flute is better than oboe


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I love this concerto. I prefer the original oboe version.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey OboeKnight,

Here's an excellent article about this from that wonderful Mozart resource, the library of the Mozartforum. The author, Denis Pajot has a lot of articles on that site which are indispensable to me... :tiphat:


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Hey OboeKnight,
> 
> Here's an excellent article about this from that wonderful Mozart resource, the library of the Mozartforum. The author, Denis Pajot has a lot of articles on that site which are indispensable to me... :tiphat:


Thanks! That was very interesting.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The flute version is evil and must die. All hail the original oboe version!!!


FFFFFFFFF well, if we're gonna start hating around here, I'd put my own point that I really don't like oboe that much in general. Perhaps because I get the impression that it's not a very human instrument...


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

I like both versions 

But I hate Mozart :devil:


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> FFFFFFFFF well, if we're gonna start hating around here, I'd put my own point that I really don't like oboe that much in general. Perhaps because I get the impression that it's not a very human instrument...


Oh, you did not just go there. Perhaps no one values your opinion and maybe the flute makes me ill.:devil:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I think we can all agree that the winds (except brass) are, in fact, inferior and unworthy instruments. And they spread disease. :tiphat:


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, apparently we spread hate :lol: but we are far more beautiful than the string instruments. And brass???  gross.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

This always happens once Mozart is mentioned....divisiveness.....hate....and we're all worse off. 

Can't woodwind players just form an embouchure and kiss and make up ?


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

...Or...we can just whistle:






(He whistled in D major though, so he's biased.)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

OboeKnight said:


> And brass???  gross.


How can you say that??? Listen to this:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

OboeKnight said:


> Well, apparently we spread hate :lol: but we are far more beautiful than the string instruments. And brass???  gross.


Ahem, string instruments are the best of them all. I am currently arranging the concerto for octobass and hurdy-gurdy.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ahem, string instruments are the best of them all. I am currently arranging the concerto for octobass and hurdy-gurdy.


I like string instruments well enough, just not when they are elevated above my precious woodwinds. You should write an oboe concerto  I'll premier it for you lol.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

KenOC said:


> How can you say that??? Listen to this:


I do like brass, woodwinds are just obviously superior


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

OboeKnight said:


> I do like brass, woodwinds are just obviously superior


Couldn't agree more. Here's the best woodwind version


----------



## userfume (Nov 21, 2012)

Woodwind tier list =
*Contrabasson*
Bassoon
Clarinet
Flute
Oboe


----------

